# One Tough Dog!



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Last Tuesday, Eska ran out into the road in front of my house and got hit by a car.

She spent the night in the veterinary E.R., after being diagnosed with a partially collapsed lung and bleeding in her liver.

There is nothing quite as awful in this world as seeing your dog's body lying on the pavement, and thinking 'it's all over - WHY wasn't I more careful??' (Yes, seeing your child lying there would be worse...)

Much to my surprise and relief, she was back up on her feet within a minute. Limping a bit, but mobile. I bundled her into the car, and took off for the vet.

She stabilized overnight, and they let me bring her home in the morning. By evening, she was jumping a foot in the air while waiting for me to let her in for her supper! (Her nick-name is Eska-roo... :rolleyes2: ) And yes, I WAS trying to keep her quiet, but that requires some co-operation from the patient! 

I took her to her regular vet on Thursday for a recheck, and he said she was doing fine - lungs were normal, and she showed no signs of pain when he palpated her chest and abdomen.

I told him we'd been planning to do her BH on Saturday, and he said, "Well, I don't see why not..."

I would have liked to have waited for the next trial in 2 week's time, but then I thought, what the heck, it will be a good experience for her, even if we don't pass...

But pass she did! :grin2:

Very proud of my girl!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow! What a scare, thank goodness she wasn't hurt worse! And to follow that up by passing BH the same week?! Amazing, Congratulations on both counts!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that is amazing. we would have been in bed for two weeks at least! 
Congrats on the bh


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness!How terrifying!And congratulations!Your head must still be spinning.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the BH! I?m so glad to hear she is okay. That must have been terrifying .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow she is a tough girl. Glad she has is Okay.Congrats on her BH.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm glad to hear Eska is okay.


----------



## Sirius Black (May 24, 2015)

*I'd've Been OUT OF MY MIND!!!!!!!!*

I'd've been SOBBING the entire way to go pick her up out of the road, and would have KEPT SOBBING even if she got up!

Two SERIOUS injuries, yet her recovery was amazing. I'm so grateful you're getting to write about how LUCKY you are to still have her! And ESKA?! She's CLEARLY so lucky to have YOU!

ICING ON THE CAKE?! She did her BH SO SOON AFTER BEING HURT?!?!?!?! What an unbelievable breed! What an unbelievable girl!

Thanks so much for sharing this story with us! <3

Kimberly


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sirius, you'd better believe I was sobbing! When the owner of the car that hit her asked for my contact info, I had to write it out for him, as I was crying too hard to be understood!

Eska did knock some trim off the front of the car. I was too worried about her to actually look at the damage to the car, but I did see some plastic trim lying on the road.

The car owner was very decent and apologetic about asking, and he still hasn't contacted me, so I guess the damage wasn't bad enough to bother getting fixed. 

WHEW! The vet bill was bad enough!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Congratulations on the BH. Glad she is doing OK.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is a very lucky girl. Sounds like that will be you next project hope she stays safe! Can?t imagine any driver who hit a dog even if it was not their fault to give you a bill for some little car work. That would be nuts but I suppose you never know. I?m happy your girl is okay. I know how scary that must of been. It took awhile for me to get max to stop chasing feral cats that he saw shooting around like ping pong balls across the Street in the woods if someone left open. Congrats on bh!


----------

